# Instant coffee?



## roadfix

I drink instant coffee, even though it is nasty tasting.  
I drink it at work everyday.  
I take my coffee black, no creme, no sugar.

So who else drinks instant coffee?

Here's my proof:


----------



## RobsanX

We have an timer on our coffee maker. We just prepare it the night before, and it's done brewing when we wake up. I'll have one cup before I start my day, then carry an insulated cup to work, and then I'm usually done drinking coffee for the day...


----------



## elaine l

Oh Roadfix.....bleck!


----------



## Andy M.

Confession is good for the soul.  Don't you feel better now?


----------



## mcnerd

I start off the morning with the same Instant but with a homemade cinnamon creamer.  When I want a more serious cup I coarse grind some beans and use my French Press, made all the more convenient by an instant hot water maker that delivers the exact amount of water input.


----------



## suziquzie

I keep it around for baking. 
Almost had to use it for drinking one day a few weeks ago... WHEW! 

When I was little I would sneak spoonfuls of it straight. 

Hmmm, wonder why I prefer a french roast or striaght up espresso these days.


----------



## Maverick2272

I think we need to take up a collection.... get him a new coffee maker with timer and some real coffee.....

But since we are in a confessional mood.... I lived on the stuff in college!

Hey, I do feel better now!


----------



## Katie H

Buck always said that the ultimate cup of non-Joe is a cup of instant coffee, sweetened with artificial sweetener and lightened with non-dairy coffee creamer.  No fuss, no muss, no coffee!

I'm not a coffee drinker, so I can't criticize those who are.  Enjoy however you like it.


----------



## marigeorge

My mother drinks it every day and has for as long as I can remember (and I am not young)! I do not drink it ever.....has to be the real thing for me.


----------



## JoeV

As the ONLY coffee drinker in the house, I drink *STORE BRAND* DECAF INSTANT WITH NON-DAIRY POWDERED CREAMER each and every day. What of it? It ain't so bad...


----------



## deelady

I actually drink it EVERY DAY!!! Maxwell house only because I didn't have a coffee maker since we moved to Ohio....but I actually just got this week for Christmas the new Hamilton Beach Brew Master but I havent used it yet because I forgot to buy grounds or beans for it 
I really don't mind instant if I dont have fresh but I of course prefer fresh brewed!!


----------



## gadzooks

I usually have a jar of instant Medaglia de Oro espresso in the cupboard. I use it in a biscotti recipe. I never thought of actually drinking it. For drinking, I buy green coffee beans and roast three days' worth at a time. Grind 'em as I use 'em. Boil filtered water in an old Revere whistler and pour over in a Revere drip-o-lator with a paper filter.


----------



## bullseye

Ugh!  Espresso in the morning, please; drip at work is marginally acceptable; stovetop perc for company.  I still have some of my Gran's instant in the cupboard--15+ years and I'm still looking for a use.


----------



## ronjohn55

I think Taster's Choice Instant would be an improvement over the stuff we have here at the office. I'm not sure what it is, but it certainly doesn't qualify as actual "coffee".


----------



## PanchoHambre

Ugh I hate instant coffee.... I am an addict though so I will drink anything to get my fix. I will drink nasty burned gas station coffee if necessary... if someone only has instant.. I will drink it

In the morning at home I use a french press it takes very little time and IMO make a better cup of coffee than my drip machine the only thing that sucks is its not on a timer.


----------



## TanyaK

I usually drink instant coffee - we never seem to have the time to make "real" coffee - but I don't really mind - we usually buy the Douw Egbert(Dutch) or Jacobs(German) brands which I really like. Most people I know just drink instant during the week - was quiet surprised when I read this thread and saw how many people hated it  But then again my main reason for coffee is to wake up


----------



## miniman

We uaually drink instant as DW doesn't particularly like other and says it is not worth the bother!!!! I prefer a proper coffee but a bit of hassle making a pot for myself when I do not bring coffee that much.


----------



## Lisar

ewwww yuck. I cant do instant coffee. I have a timer on the coffee pot and its ready when I get up in the morning. And when I am at work if I want more we have all the things to make it with.


----------



## deelady

Well I just tried my new brew station, I bought a bag of Ghirardelli's moca caramel coffee....pretty darn good! Only problem....now I'm drinking TOO much coffee!!!


----------



## pdswife

Why is that a problem Dee?  Don't worry...be happy!!!


----------



## Lefty7887

Sorry, at the risk of sounding like a snob I don't make instant either.  Since I am the only one in my house that drinks coffee I usually make 4 cups at a time which is 2 mugs for me.  I have a friend that is a coffee roaster and I get my whole beans from him.  (I just re-read this and I do sound like a snob)


----------



## roadfix

I drink instant coffee at work as a matter of convenience.  I prefer it over Starbucks.  In fact, I like McDonald's premium blend coffee over most coffee houses' coffees.

But at home, I'm strictly a tea drinker.  I like all kinds of tea.  No sugar, of course, just like my coffee.


----------



## Domestic Goddess

OMG, both hubby and I drink "instant" coffee. Since my husband only drinks 1 cup of coffee, and it's before I get up in the morning, I don't often get to make a pot of coffee. As for the brand, it has to be *Folgers*, unless we're almost out of Folger's and Walgreen's happens to have *Maxwell House* on sale, then Maxwell House will have to do. Instant coffee's not all that bad, especially if one adds a flavored coffee creamer to it.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I agree with some of the posters that instant coffee isn't all that bad. I hate making a full pot, and if Mark doesn't drink any, it goes to waste. I often have it at night, and it's decaf... black with a little sugar.


----------



## LPBeier

We don't drink coffee here even though we both love it (it gives me migraines and bother's DH's ulcer).  My Dad has used instant as long as I can remember and even though I have a coffee maker, he insists on the instant.  I brew coffee for many recipes and for friends.  However, my signature chocolate cake seems to do better with instant than brewed - haven't a clue why!


----------



## licia

We used to drink instant when I was still in school. My problem with instant was that no matter what brand we used and how we measured it the coffee didn't taste the same each time.  We use Eight O'clock Columbia roast. I think it is better than many of the specialty brands and is very consistent in taste. We drink 2 8-cup pots a day with dh drinking a good bit more than I do since I drink a lot more water than he does.


----------



## babetoo

sorry no instant for me.  i use in cooking and that is it. i like folgers coffee and never buy anything else. i fix pot night before when doing dishes. i punch it on when i get up. don't set the timer, never know what time i will get up. i use splendia and coffee mate powder. the liquid gets to expensive when i drink four huge cups. makes four reg. size. any left over , just make iced coffee later. 

to each his own i guess. but i read the paper and drink my coffee, and i really want real coffee


----------



## MexicoKaren

No instant for me, either. We grind our own beans that are grown about 25 miles from here and only make two cups at a time because we don't like the flavor after it sits on the burner. But when I was in China a few years ago, all the coffee was Nescafe - it came in little stick-shaped packets with the cream (powdered) and sugar already in it. It wasn't really all that bad.....better than no coffee at all.


----------



## jet

I do a little bit of everything (e.g. instant, cold-brewed, French Press).


----------



## jpinmaryland

When I brew coffee, I usually only take it w/ sweetener, however when I hav to go to instant then creamer seems to be a must. Also: a styrofoam cup seems to enhance the instant coffee experience. whether this is real or psychological I don't know but it is possible that the styrofoam might change the surface tension of the water, I recall I used to do patent research for some food companies and they often claimed (whether true or not) that certain ingredients e.g tannins were used to vary, e.g. pH, surface tension etc..

What is the best instant coffee? Maxwell house?


----------



## kitchenelf

Instant coffee is WONDERFUL when the power is out and you can't brew any!   But, if I use instant I also want to use powdered creamer - the two just go hand-in-hand!   It brings back some great memories.


----------



## PattY1

I use and set it up in advance a 
*Black & Decker DCM18S Brew 'n Go Personal Coffeemaker with Travel Mug.* The mug is 15 oz.

My favorite coffee is Eight O'clock.


----------



## kitchenelf

PattY1 said:


> I use and set it up in advance a
> *Black & Decker DCM18S Brew 'n Go Personal Coffeemaker with Travel Mug.* The mug is 15 oz.
> 
> My favorite coffee is Eight O'clock.



Does Eight O'clock have instant coffee now?


----------



## PattY1

kitchenelf said:


> Does Eight O'clock have instant coffee now?


 

No, I don't like instant. I guess I didn't respond to this correctly. This is my way of making drip coffee in small amounts and quickly.


----------



## Robo410

sorry no instant here.  Burr grind drip or French press.


----------



## kitchenelf

PattY1 said:


> No, I don't like instant. I guess I didn't respond to this correctly. This is my way of making drip coffee in small amounts and quickly.



OHHH - ok.  Yea, I was thinking "instant" since that's what the thread is about.  Sorry...


----------



## CharlieD

I actually like taster's choice, I buy the brown botle though. I am sorry to say but most coffees made in American homes are nasty tasting anyway, even in  those fancy stores. The only way one would know about that if one travels to Europe or Midle East, ahhh, there one will realise what the real good coffee tastes like. In the mean time just add like a half a can of sweetened condenced milk to you cup of brown water and everything will taste fine.


----------



## roadfix

I still drink instant coffee.


----------



## Andy M.

roadfix said:


> I still drink instant coffee.



I don't care for it at all.  If instant is the only coffee available, I'll have tea.


----------



## Selkie

Andy M. said:


> I don't care for it at all.  If instant is the only coffee available, I'll have tea.



Amen!


----------



## mexican mama

Yes...it saves time and it really depends on how u make it..personally i love instant mexican brand coffee...and also the Nescafe 3 in 1 my aunt brought from the Philippines


----------



## ChefJune

I can't possibly drink it. I drink my coffee black, and I think instant is nasty black.  I DO use it for baking and cooking. makes a good rub for filet.


----------



## 61Grampyjoe

When I was traveling, I would take Taster's Choice because I could use a quarter for a spoon and stir with my toothbrush end into a water glass filled with hot water from the sink and a sugar pack I stole from Burger King the night before.(did I say cheap hotel and lazy salesman?) Now I buy Eight O'Clock beans and grind em up on the grinder Santa Clause gave me at 61 years old. Nummy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I would rather bite my right arm off.  However, I have instant espresso powder to use for baking.  I do have a rather intense coffee/espresso bar set-up complete with grinder.


----------



## vagriller

With enough french vanilla (or vanilla caramel or hazelnut) creamer I can make motor oil taste ok. I drink drip coffee at home on the weekends, and at work during the week. But if I were at someone's house and all they had was instant I would drink it. I might just drink another beverage that was offered as well. Everyone usually has water!


----------



## tasty-italian-cook

I have to drink decaf because I am breastfeeding, but the instant works great if I want to use milk instead of water, then it's like an instant latte. Not too bad tasting I don't think!


----------



## mikeuday19

i came from a family who loves coffee, i can drink coffee all day, i like it mild, with sugar, and lots of milk...


----------



## roadfix

Just following up on this thread which I started several years ago.

Lately I've been using regular ground coffee beans as instant coffee.   The difference here is that the grounds will simply sink to the bottom of the mug and settle there while I sip the coffee.    Works for me...


----------



## expatgirl

I use instant coffee to beef up the "weak" brews in my humble opinion, of people/family/outlaws that I stay with.......I like my brew to be "brawny" so I like it strong.......


----------



## CakePoet

I'm a Swede, who cant drink coffee.  Yeah that is messed up for being a Swede, our social life revolves around coffee.  My Scottish husband drinks  coffee, like a Swede now,  he used to drink instant, he refuses now a day and his parents  used to drink instant and we are now sending coffee from Sweden to them.

Instant exist here in Sweden but it isnt as popular as  ground coffee, people like making a pot in the morning and drinking it all before work. Yes, starting your day with 1- 2 cup of coffee is normal here.


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> I'm a Swede, who cant drink coffee.  Yeah that is messed up for being a Swede, our social life revolves around coffee.  My Scottish husband drinks  coffee, like a Swede now,  he used to drink instant, he refuses now a day and his parents  used to drink instant and we are now sending coffee from Sweden to them.
> 
> Instant exist here in Sweden but it isnt as popular as  ground coffee, people like making a pot in the morning and drinking it all before work. Yes, starting your day with 1- 2 cup of coffee is normal here.



It's pretty normal here, too. Some prefer tea, but coffee is more common.


----------



## CakePoet

We are third on the list on most coffee consumed per person in the world, Finland and the Netherlands bets us.

I drink tea, a lot of tea....


----------



## expatgirl

I haven't experienced Finland"s coffee though I would love to, but i know that the Netherlands' are great, too.........we have about 20 pounds of their Douwe Egberts in our pantry right now..........  because of where we live we go thru Schipol a lot........give me the name of some good Finnish coffees and I will look for them......


----------



## CakePoet

I'm Swedish , I would say  go for Arvid Nordquist  Classic.  But even IKEAS is good, not great but good. Zoega is also good brand.  But also up to the water quality which coffee works and dont work.


----------



## CharlieD

expatgirl said:


> I haven't experienced Finland"s coffee though I would love to, but i know that the Netherlands' are great, too.........we have about 20 pounds of their Douwe Egberts in our pantry right now..........  because of where we live we go thru Schipol a lot........give me the name of some good Finnish coffees and I will look for them......




Because where you are right now switch to tea. Though, I bet they do drink a lot of coffee, don't they? How is their coffee? Traditionally Middle East is considered very good coffee. That is if you like very strong coffee.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

For my husband and I, we have a Keurig and drink strong (Kirkland brand Pacific Bold made by Green Mountain) coffee; I'm one cup a day, DH is 3-4/day.
When we are traveling and away from our beloved brewed coffee, we have with us, always, Starbuck's Via Columbia Instant Coffee from Costco too, which is a medium roast, but quite strong, we think, and does the trick.  We also travel with our half and half as well as Truvia (stevia) sweetener, oh and our retro plastic coffee mugs come with us too. (way cool, right? my Mom found these for me. I had been looking for them for YEARS! Perfect for traveling)
<edit-wait, it's this one the Tupperware brand mugs https://wanelo.com/p/54575544/vinta...perware-coffee-cups-yellow-brown-green-orange)

I'm also a one cup a day Peppermint tea kinda gal, don't know why, but that's what I like after breakfast.


----------



## Dawgluver

After DH and I quit drinking coffee on a regular basis, many years ago, we now both might have just a cup or two with the Keurig, usually on the weekend, and not after 2pm, otherwise we jitter through the day.  I do like strong flavored coffee, it doesn't like me.

I made a lovely home-made Kahlua with salvaged hotel coffee a while back, both ground and instant.  Big mistake.  We didn't think we were going to be able to sleep for days.  It was like the caffeine stuff (NoDoze) we used in college to study for exams, but for elephants.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Dawgluver said:


> After DH and I quit drinking coffee on a regular basis, many years ago, we now both might have just a cup or two with the Keurig, usually on the weekend, and not after 2pm, otherwise we jitter through the day.  I do like strong flavored coffee, it doesn't like me.
> 
> *I made a lovely home-made Kahlua* with salvaged hotel coffee a while back, both ground and instant.  Big mistake.  We didn't think we were going to be able to sleep for days.  *It was like the caffeine stuff (NoDoze) we used in college to study for exams, but for elephants*.



BAHAHAHA!  Somehow, I can see that ...


----------



## expatgirl

CharlieD said:


> Because where you are right now switch to tea. Though, I bet they do drink a lot of coffee, don't they? How is their coffee? Traditionally Middle East is considered very good coffee. That is if you like very strong coffee.



oh, my, yes.........many here drink tea (chai).........but coffee as well.......so we're lucky in that we can find all kinds of coffee brands, too........anything to energize the ticker!


----------



## CakePoet

I had to as  Lady B, she is American living in Sweden about  the difference in Swedish coffee and  American.  I got look of are you kidding me,  well she used to have strong American coffee 5 cups a day,  she tried the same with Swedish  medium  roast and she was bouncing and  shaking and couldnt sleep.  So according to her  Swedish coffee is  much stronger.

I just  now that right now my kitchen smells of new baked chocolate chip cookies with hint of hazelnuts, thanks to my husband making coffee and cooking oatmeal porridge at the same time.


----------



## expatgirl

hahaha!  `i will have to look as of right now `i'm having Starbucks add espresso to my regular coffee or if `i'm being good to the decaf......but `i love strong coffee......what a great hubby, by the way..........can already smell the cookies!


----------



## CakePoet

well waking up to cookie smell and all there is is coffee and porridge is slightly disappointing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We brew, on average, an 8-cup worth pot of coffee from fresh ground beans courtesy of Dean's Beans...and a charge on our credit card. BUT, first thing, I have to wake my taste buds up with tea - a touch of sugar and a pour of "strong milk".* Once I have my cup of tea, life can proceed in this fashion:







At this point in my life, I find it easier if I wake up body-part by body-part. No more bouncing out of bed and hitting the ground.




*"strong milk" is what I call my mix of 1/2 2% milk and 1/2 half-and-half. @5 is too wimpy for my tea, half-and-half is *gasp* too creamy.


----------



## CakePoet

Between  500- 700 ml  tea or coffee is consumed every morning in this house hold, yay for big mugs.


----------



## Addie

I have a pot of coffee going 24 hours a day. Unfortunately for me, coffee is my only liquid for the day. When I am out and about, you will always find me with  "one small light, extra sugar," in my hand. Every so often I get on my tea kick. Black with just a touch of sugar. I like _*Bigelow's English Tea Time*_. For coffee, I prefer Folgers.


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> I had to as  Lady B, she is American living in Sweden about  the difference in Swedish coffee and  American.  I got look of are you kidding me,  well she used to have strong American coffee 5 cups a day,  she tried the same with Swedish  medium  roast and she was bouncing and  shaking and couldnt sleep.  So according to her  Swedish coffee is  much stronger.



I would argue there's no such thing as "American" coffee. As with so many other things, it's a very large country with several distinct regions that have different preferences between, and even within, themselves. 

I don't know what "American" coffee would be.


----------



## CakePoet

I guess she means   standard brand of american coffee.
I guess you can get Arvid Nordquist and Löfbergs lila and Gevalia in USA to in every store but we cant  get Keurig or Flogers unless we had off to a specialty store. I have seen Maxwell House coffee but only up at the UNI.


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> I guess she means   standard brand of american coffee.
> I guess you can get Arvid Nordquist and Löfbergs lila and Gevalia in USA to in every store but we cant  get Keurig or Flogers unless we had off to a specialty store. I have seen Maxwell House coffee but only up at the UNI.



You know, I haven't had Folger's or MW in so long, I completely forgot about them  We usually get Seattle's Best Signature Blend No. 4, described as Medium-Dark Rich. I was surprised just now to find out that it's produced by Starbucks: America's 7 Best Coffee Brands -- The Motley Fool

We used to buy beans, but neither of us has the patience to grind them every morning. In fact, I rarely make coffee; DH gets up between 5 and 5:30 most days, so he makes it.


----------



## Andy M.

We have Keurig and Cuisinart coffeemakers side by side on the counter.  SO uses the Keurig with Starbucks House Blend.  I usually use the Cuisinart.  I grind Starbucks French Roast I buy in bulk at Costco.  When I'm lazy or late in the morning I use the Keurig too.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Once I have my cup of tea, life can proceed in this fashion:



So much this. If I somehow forget to have coffee, I'm just dragging. Then I remember and suddenly I'm smiling! Coffee! I get to have coffee!


----------



## CakePoet

Star bucks, are few and far between, most are in Stockholm  and Dunkin Dsonuts, only Stockholm.


----------



## expatgirl

Andy M. said:


> We have Keurig and Cuisinart coffeemakers side by side on the counter.  SO uses the Keurig with Starbucks House Blend.  I usually use the Cuisinart.  I grind Starbucks French Roast I buy in bulk at Costco.  When I'm lazy or late in the morning I use the Keurig too.



You're like us, Andy.........we have a Keurig and a French Press setting side by side on the table they sat..........one morning we are going to wake up and one is going to be outbrewed........


----------



## roadfix

BTW, I stopped drinking instant coffee.    
The cowboy method has been working well for me, either by the pot or by the cup.

But I also ordered this recently and have been using it and I like it.   It beats using those Melita paper filters and the thing stores flat, and doesn't take up any space.....perfect for backpacking.    I ordered a second one for use at work.  I might order another one.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0087SPTLC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## expatgirl

I admire you backpackers.........actually am jealous...........


----------



## jd_1138

roadfix said:


> BTW, I stopped drinking instant coffee.
> The cowboy method has been working well for me, either by the pot or by the cup.
> 
> But I also ordered this recently and have been using it and I like it.   It beats using those Melita paper filters and the thing stores flat, and doesn't take up any space.....perfect for backpacking.    I ordered a second one for use at work.  I might order another one.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0087SPTLC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Good thing you stopped drinking instant coffee.  Ick.  lol.  Though I did buy a jar of Nescafe once when we stayed at a rustic cabin, and it wasn't horrible.


----------



## roadfix

expatgirl said:


> I admire you backpackers.........actually am jealous...........


You know, everything tastes good at camp, even bad coffee...


----------



## CakePoet

No, stink bugs  in your food never taste good. Not even when camping, hiking or canoeing.  trust me..


----------



## Steve Kroll

CakePoet said:


> I guess she means standard brand of american coffee.


I don't think there is any such thing. 

When I walk into the store I'm confronted with a choice of _at least_ a dozen different brands, if not more. Although Folgers and Maxwell House are still around, I wouldn't say they are standard anymore. I don't think I've bought either brand in over 30 years. 

I used to buy only Lavazza, an Italian brand. It worked best in my espresso maker due to the fact that the beans weren't overly oily. Since my divorce, I've been using a cheap drip coffee maker, only because I don't have much counter space and it has a very small footprint. I still buy good coffee, though. Lately I've been getting it from Fresh Thyme grocery, where it's normally $6.99 a pound. Kona blend and Jamaican Blue Mountain are my favorite drip brews.


----------



## msmofet

I only use instant coffee for cooking/baking (rubs, mocha brownies etc). 

I got a Cuisinart grind and brew coffee maker several years ago. I only buy beans. I go to Fairway market and buy a blend of flavored beans. I love fresh ground brew. I am hoping to get the new version for Christmas this year. It has a hopper that holds a 1/2 pound of beans. You add the water, choose cups and strength it does the rest.


----------



## CakePoet

Flogers and  the Keurig , was  still the most common bought last year, so I guess people who dont care about coffee and just want something black still get that.  Yeah I checked that up and I asked her and she  said, yeah  Folgers  and Keurig was the brands she used.  Lavazza is good, we can get it here too, but with our water Arvid Nordquist is better.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CakePoet said:


> I guess she means   standard brand of american coffee...





Steve Kroll said:


> I don't think there is any such thing...


When people say "American coffee", I figure they're thinking we all like ours brewed like the first pot:







I think people who don't live in the U.S. don't know how many craft coffee roasting businesses there are. Over the last half-dozen years, we have made it a point while on vacation to search out one or two small cafes that do their own bean roasting. Some buy from large whole-sellers, while others develop personal relationships with the growers. No matter where they get the beans, we've found the  roasters each put their own spin on the results.

I haven't bought a major brand of coffee in ages. We had been getting our coffee mail-ordered from Green Mountain since we moved here, and did for around a decade. Then they turned into "Greed" Mountain, made the strong push towards Keurig pods, and lost me. Since then we've gotten mail order from a small roaster about 100 miles from where we live, Dean's Beans, but will buy something more local on occasion, or a boutique roaster from VT called "Vermont Coffee Company" that has 1# bags in the local grocery store. Good stuff.


----------



## expatgirl

I'm a brewin' with you, CG............!


----------



## expatgirl

And if you want stinkbugs........just bring home a freshly cut Christmas tree from a Texas prairie........apparently they hibernate during the winter (in TX) and we proud pioneers brought ours indoors, set in the stand with water, and decorated it.........next morning it was vibrating with stinkbugs that had come out from their winter slumber.........the tree was literally moving with them......horror story!!!!!  And those babies are not slow movers!


----------



## Mad Cook

I don't drink instant coffee. I'm not a coffee snob but I like my coffee strong enough to stand up without the cup and instant is plain nasty that strong. 

I buy Taylors of Harrogate coffee in several varieties. They sell it as ground and as beans. They also own the Bettys Tea Rooms in Yorkshire.

If any of your ancestors were "Fly Boys" in WWII and stationed in England  near York they may have signed the Mirror in Bettys Tearooms - 

"_The St Helen's Square café in York was inspired by the magnificent RMS Queen Mary cruise liner and became particularly popular during World War II when the basement ‘Bettys Bar’ became a favourite with hundreds of American and Canadian ‘Bomber Boys’ who were stationed around York. ‘Bettys Mirror’, on which many of them engraved their signatures with a diamond pen, remains on display at the branch today_."


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> When people say "American coffee", I figure they're thinking we all like ours brewed like the first pot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think people who don't live in the U.S. don't know how many craft coffee roasting businesses there are. Over the last half-dozen years, we have made it a point while on vacation to search out one or two small cafes that do their own bean roasting. Some buy from large whole-sellers, while others develop personal relationships with the growers. No matter where they get the beans, we've found the  roasters each put their own spin on the results.
> 
> I haven't bought a major brand of coffee in ages. We had been getting our coffee mail-ordered from Green Mountain since we moved here, and did for around a decade. Then they turned into "Greed" Mountain, made the strong push towards Keurig pods, and lost me. Since then we've gotten mail order from a small roaster about 100 miles from where we live, Dean's Beans, but will buy something more local on occasion, or a boutique roaster from VT called "Vermont Coffee Company" that has 1# bags in the local grocery store. Good stuff.



I can't see the point of pods. How do you brew the coffee to your taste if the manufacturers only allow you _their _ choice in the matter.


----------



## msmofet

I love buying my coffee beans from Fairway when they're roasting the beans. Smells like heaven.


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad Cook said:


> I can't see the point of pods. How do you brew the coffee to your taste if the manufacturers only allow you _their _ choice in the matter.



The manufacturers sell pods with different strengths and flavors. Some people like that, as well as the convenience. I'm put off by the waste, so I have no interest in it.


----------



## CakePoet

Metal pods  are banned in some countries due to the mass amount of waste they produce, in the Netherlands they use  paper  pods instead, their system for one cup  is so much tastier then the metal pod system.


----------



## CharlieD

You could use pod that is made for multi use, what ever it is called. My English is not working today sorry, then you can add whatever coffee you like and as much as you like.


----------



## Dawgluver

CharlieD said:


> You could use pod that is made for multi use, what ever it is called. My English is not working today sorry, then you can add whatever coffee you like and as much as you like.




I agree, Charlie.  (BTW, your English is working just fine.). My Keurig came with a reusable, refillable pod.  You can also buy them separately.


----------



## expatgirl

`i  agree, Charlie.........btw my new son in law is named Charlie, too----great name!  What `i like about the refillable pod is you can make it as strong as you like.........and `i like my brew  strong............


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mad Cook said:


> I can't see the point of pods...


Personally, neither can I. We don't own a single-brew coffee machine. We do have a vintage single-brew coffee cone that Himself has had since his college days...which began in summer of 1965. Still works like the first time! Who needs a pod machine? 



CakePoet said:


> Metal pods  are banned in some countries due to the mass amount of waste they produce, in the Netherlands they use  paper  pods instead, their system for one cup  is so much tastier then the metal pod system.


It turns out that the inventor of the K-cup, John Sylvan, is sorry he ever invented the system due to its cost, wastefulness, and the recycling issues. Keurig says it will have the pods completely recyclable by 2020, but Dean Cycon, founder and owner of Dean's Beans, has had a completely compostable pod for a few years.

You must not be referring to Nespresso when you say the pods are paper. The Nespresso pods are aluminum and, apparently, have a few hoops for people to jump through to get them recycled.


----------



## expatgirl

Charles Spraug from `orinda Califrornia


----------



## CakePoet

Nope, the dutch  have  a system of  paper "pads",  nespresso is well know for it  aluminium pods and  few other brands has them too in Europe.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh, thanks, *CP*. We still brew coffee the old way: grind the beans, measure the grounds and water, wait for the pot to finish brewing. We drink too much coffee to be using pods!


----------



## CakePoet

Well we  go through a  500 gram pre ground coffee per week on  one person and  sometimes more.


----------



## luvs

i avoid caffeine, tho cannot abide by instant coughee


----------



## Justice O.

I tried drinking it once... but never again! I keep it around for baking only now.


----------



## roadfix

CakePoet said:


> Well we  go through a  500 gram pre ground coffee per week on  one person and  sometimes more.


I can't imagine consuming over a pound of coffee per week.  I'd be buzzing around 24/7.....


----------



## CakePoet

Well where I come from inn Sweden, if any one comes inside your door, you offer them coffee as sign of  friendship and  being welcomed into the house.  And you either say yes or no  or half cup or tea or water.  Because no means I dont want your friendship and politeness and that is rude. Hence alot of coffee is needed sometimes.


----------



## expatgirl

one never refused a cup of tea in Egypt.........it, too, was considered rude........however, if you refused to put sugar in your tea, you were considered odd...not rude just odd.....  So `i was odd.........


----------



## Addie

We keep a pot of coffee primed in our Mr. Coffee maker around the clock. Whoever takes the last cup has to hit the button to start the next pot. About every other day one of us will wash out the implements to the maker. Grounds basket, coffee pot, etc.


----------



## CakePoet

Oh to clean the  coffee maker I use diluted  distilled vinegar. Just brew this stuff  and then with clean water and the machine is cleaned.


----------



## roadfix

CakePoet said:


> Well where I come from inn Sweden, if any one comes inside your door, you offer them coffee as sign of  friendship and  being welcomed into the house.  And you either say yes or no  or half cup or tea or water.  Because no means I dont want your friendship and politeness and that is rude. Hence alot of coffee is needed sometimes.



Ok, that makes sense.   I thought you consumed 500+ grams of coffee per week yourself.


----------



## CakePoet

roadfix: Well my husband drinks 500 gram by him self per week, most often.


----------



## roadfix

CakePoet said:


> roadfix: Well my husband drinks 500 gram by him self per week, most often.


Ok, after some calculations, that's doable.   Drinking 3 to 4 large mugs of coffee every day, one can easily go through 500 grams per week. :buzzzz:


----------



## CakePoet

Normal amount here.   Breakfast,  2  coffee break and  evening... woho!!


----------



## Andy M.

The amount of grounds used to make a cup or pot of coffee varies greatly.  I use 4 scoops (2 Tb each) of dark roast coffee beans for two 16 Oz. mugs of coffee.  Many use a lot less.  If you drink K-Cups, you don't use nearly that much.


----------



## roadfix

I can handle caffeine, and have no effect on my sleep, but I don't think I can handle that much coffee every week....


----------



## CakePoet

1 coffee scoop per mug which about 250 ml  water to one scoop  which is about  1½ tablespoon.


----------



## CraigC

Coffee, in general, is no good without Bushmill's, brown and white sugar, with whipped cream on top.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Instant coffee...the cold coffee in the pot...


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Instant coffee...the cold coffee in the pot...


----------



## roadfix

*National Coffee Day*

Today, 9-29-2016.   I'm going to have lots of coffee today.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> The amount of grounds used to make a cup or pot of coffee varies greatly.  I use 4 scoops (2 Tb each) of dark roast coffee beans for two 16 Oz. mugs of coffee.  Many use a lot less.  If you drink K-Cups, you don't use nearly that much.



I got so tired of the scoop, dump, scoop, dump process. So I scooped and dumped into a measuring cup. Then I threw the scoop out and placed the measuring cup in the coffee canister. One scoop, one dump. That measuring cup goes from canister to canister. It was blue plastic at one time. But it has been serving coffee for so long now, it is brown. Exactly a 1/3 cup for a 12 cup pot of coffee. I do not like sludge coffee.


----------



## Addie

roadfix said:


> I can handle caffeine, and have no effect on my sleep, but I don't think I can handle that much coffee every week....



I am already on my second half of my second pot today. I have been drinking coffee like this for so many years, that it no longer has a caffeine effect on me. But every three months or so, I get on a tea break. Black, a little sugar. 

I used to own a Brown Betty tea pot. It even had a little lip inside on the wall to catch the tea leaves. Unfortunately I cannot find loose tea leaves near where I live without going into Fannuil Hall. Our local tourist trap. So I got rid of the tea pot.


----------



## roadfix

Occasionally I'll have some strong, percolated coffee and will get a buzz out of them.


----------



## di reston

For years and years I've used a moka express to do my coffee. I usually use Segafreddo or Lavazza Qualità Oro. In the morning I like a shot of it in a small coffee cup. I like it the way the Italians say it should be: dark as night, hot as hell and sweet as love. In the summer, I like iced coffee, more dilute than the traditional espresso style, with plenty of ice and sugar. Picks you up on a hot summer's day. Gives you go for the rest of the day. Any more than that and I get palpitations!


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## roadfix

I bought some Starbucks Via instant coffee to take backpacking with me.   I tried it last night at camp and it was very good, way better than the Folgers packets I've been using.
But at about 75 cents per serving they are pricey.


----------



## jd_1138

roadfix said:


> I bought some Starbucks Via instant coffee to take backpacking with me.   I tried it last night at camp and it was very good, way better than the Folgers packets I've been using.
> But at about 75 cents per serving they are pricey.View attachment 26569



There's probably a decent brand that is lot cheaper per serving.  Might have to buy in bulk though.

Folgers, Maxwell House, etc. are all horrible.  Ugh.  My dad used to drink Folgers instant.  I wish I could go back in time and buy him a coffeemaker.  I wasn't into food when I was still living at home.


----------



## roadfix

jd_1138 said:


> There's probably a decent brand that is lot cheaper per serving.  Might have to buy in bulk though.



I highly doubt there's another brand as good and cheaper.    I've lurked through coffee forums and back-packing forums and many are happy with the VIA and have said that it is the best instant coffee.   So I decided to give it a try.   It was very good.    
They are a bit cheaper at Costco.


----------



## Just Cooking

roadfix said:


> I bought some Starbucks Via instant coffee to take backpacking with me.   I tried it last night at camp and it was very good, way better than the Folgers packets I've been using.
> But at about 75 cents per serving they are pricey.View attachment 26569




Our camping days are in our past... I'd love to, once again, wake on a chilly morning, reignite the campfire, heat water and spend 75 cents to hold a mug of coffee.. Good value in that circumstance...


----------



## roadfix

Just Cooking said:


> Our camping days are in our past... I'd love to, once again, wake on a chilly morning, reignite the campfire, heat water and spend 75 cents to hold a mug of coffee.. Good value in that circumstance...



Exactly.   I would never use a 75 cent per cup of coffee at home.


----------



## Dawgluver

I don't think 75 cents is exhorbitant, roadfix, especially if it tastes good.  You're better off than if you were paying $5 for a Starbucks.


----------



## Andy M.

For perspective, $0.75/cup is a lot for a K-cup.  We pay in the vicinity of $0.50-$0.60/K-cup for Starbucks at Costco.  I don't drink instant coffee but it's good to know there is a decent option.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My father only has one cup of coffee aday, and it is instant coffee. He also uses oleo margarine. I call it The Great Depression mentality. 

When I am there I buy real butter and I have a Nespresso machine and make him a Cafe Americano and he drinks it. He has an aide that makes his breakfast every morning, but I think she is too dumb to figure out how to use the Nespresso machine.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> For perspective, $0.75/cup is a lot for a K-cup.  We pay in the vicinity of $0.50-$0.60/K-cup for Starbucks at Costco.  I don't drink instant coffee but it's good to know there is a decent option.


It might be a little too much for *roadfix* to drag a Keurig along on his backpack camping trip, though, so the Via pack sounds better.


----------

